# Moon Picture Need help



## Provo (Dec 1, 2009)

I need tips on what settings should I be using to get a nice picture of the moon this was my 1st attempt and as you can see it sucks. I wanted to capture a nice clear shot of the moon withought the effect of it looking like a spotlight.







File Info 1
File: DSC_0003.NEF, DSC_0003.JPG
Date Created: 12/1/2009 5:28:06 AM
Date Modified: 12/1/2009 5:28:06 AM
File Size: 9.82 MB, 2.32 MB
Image Size: L (4288 x 2848), M (3216 x 2136)
File Info 2
Date Shot: 12/1/2009 05:27:20.00
World Time: UTC-5, DST:OFF
Image Quality: Compressed RAW (12-bit), Jpeg Fine (8-bit)
Artist:
Copyright:
Image Comment: 
Camera Info
Device: Nikon D5000
Lens: VR 18-55mm F/3.5-5.6G
Focal Length: 18mm
Focus Mode: Manual
AF-Area Mode: Single
VR: OFF
AF Fine Tune:
Exposure
Aperture: F/22
Shutter Speed: 20s
Exposure Mode: Aperture Priority
Exposure Comp.: 0EV
Exposure Tuning:
Metering: Matrix
ISO Sensitivity: ISO 1000
Flash
Flash Sync Mode: 
Flash Mode: 
Flash Exposure Comp.: 
Colored Gel Filter:
Image Settings
White Balance: Auto, 0, 0
Color Space: sRGB
High ISO NR: ON (Normal)
Long Exposure NR: ON
Active D-Lighting: Auto
Image Authentication:
Vignette Control:
Auto Distortion Control: OFF
Picture Control
Picture Control: [NL] NEUTRAL
Base:
Quick Adjust: -
Sharpening: 2
Contrast: Active D-Lighting
Brightness: Active D-Lighting
Saturation: 0
Hue: 0
Filter Effects:
Toning:
GPS
Latitude:
Longitude:
Altitude:
Altitude Reference:
Heading:
UTC:
Map Datum:


----------



## CWN (Dec 1, 2009)

20 second shutter speed and 1000 ISO is your problem.

The moon is lit by the sun, so it's plenty bright. Try something more like:

F11
1/500
200 ISO

Adjust shutter speed and/or aperture to your liking.


----------



## Stormchase (Dec 1, 2009)

Quicker shutter. To pull detail out of the moon you will loose detail on other things. Most of the time I'm zoomed in to 300mm at no with around 100 and faster shudder speed.


----------



## Goontz (Dec 1, 2009)

Definitely lower your ISO. Try using 200, if not lower, aperture more like f/8-10. Also try zooming in just on the moon and spot metering on it. Do you have another lens with more zoom power? To really see any detail on the moon, you'll want to zoom in on it specifically and 55mm isn't much. Are you also wanting the buildings in the shot or just the moon? I see this was shot at 18mm.


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 1, 2009)

slow shutter is for objects that are dim, so you keep the shutter open to increase the amount of light that hits the sensor, the moon is plenty bright so you need much faster shutter speed!! its the stars that need slow shutter speeds!  good luck


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

As mentioned, the moon is directly lit by the sun....so you'd need about the same exposure as you would need when shooting something in broad daylight.  This will give you a better exposure for the moon...but it will render the rest of the scene completely black (or at least very dark).


----------



## Provo (Dec 1, 2009)

I am planning on trying again tonight if the moon is full again.


----------



## KmH (Dec 1, 2009)

Provo said:


> I am planning on trying again tonight if the Moon is full again.


You might give the search feature a try:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/147712-lunar-moon-photography-guide-astrostu.html

It's full for about 5 minutes tonight, but the day before and the day after are close enough to consider it full.

Shooting the full Moon results in a fairly flat image because there are no shadows to model surface details. The bright crater Tycho 9lower right quadrant ina camera view of the Moon) is a bug-a-boo because it is several stops brighter then the Mare. 

The best time to see detail in the Moons surface is when the terminator (the day/night line) is well away from the edge of the Moon's disk.

The ultimate Moon series is 28 images showing each night of a single cycle 28 day (though the day of new Moon is also a tough shot since the side that faces us is very dark save what Earth shine hits it.


----------



## jensgt (Dec 1, 2009)

Just took my first shots of the moon tonight...walked outside and saw how big and bright it was and had to try it!  Shutter speed is super high but it seemed to work for me....

Sony DSLR-A300
F/5.6
1/3200
ISO 200
300mm


----------



## Inst!nct (Dec 1, 2009)

jengst, since the thread is a bit sidetracked atm, how you liking the sigma?

Btw, white balance issues on the moon.

and anime avatar OP, quick shutter speed


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Dec 1, 2009)

One issue only mentioned in passing was your aperature. Have a look at photozone.de or DXO to find your lens's sharpest aperature. You have gotten the star affect on all light sources in the image and that can be attributed to f/22. Set yours to f/5.6 to f/11 (likely f/8) to grab the moon at it's sharpest setting.

I like your idea of capturing the moon in an environmental setting rather than the usual ball in the sky.

Keep at it.


----------



## thebeatles (Dec 1, 2009)

Provo said:


> ...and as you can see it sucks.


 :lmao:  I enjoy your honesty.


----------



## thebeatles (Dec 1, 2009)

Inst!nct said:


> how you liking the sigma?


+1 I am getting my first sigma next week, 18-200 os.


----------



## jensgt (Dec 1, 2009)

I love the Sigma...and at the price it is such a great deal.  Probably the most fun I have had with it so far is going to Redskins training camp and taking some action shots with it...


----------



## Provo (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I woke up at 5am when the moon was in the exact same spot only to notice this haze around it now its 7:02am and I can see why there was a haze it's cloudy now 

I appreciate the tips and I will try while I am away getting married in st thomas  see ya when I return.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Dec 2, 2009)

Take two pics, one specifically for the moon. I never figured out layers in PP but you can cheat by copying the moon in the one and pasting it into the other photo. If you know about layers, opacity and what not you can probably get exactly what you are looking for without a whole lot of trouble. If you use a zoom to get the moon itself, you'll just have to resize it to scale with the shot you are putting it into.


----------

